# Vintage Guitar Photos



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Please post photos of great-looking vintage guitars here.

After seeing some really great looking photos of both vintage electric and acoustic guitars in another forum, I thought it would be great to have a place here to display the beauty of older guitars as art.

I'll begin. The first set is a Kent Violin-shaped guitar from the late '60s. It isn't mine, but I wish it was. It is a really nice example of the beautifully-crafted limited production guitars produced by some of the best Japanese shops from the mid-'60s through the mid-'70s.


----------



## tonydawe (Feb 25, 2009)

this is one i owned for a while. it's an early 60s Kay Galaxie. as much as i loved it i needed the money.









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v116/dawet/Gear4Sale/KayBack.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v116/dawet/Gear4Sale/KayPickguard.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v116/dawet/Gear4Sale/KayHeadSide.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v116/dawet/Gear4Sale/KayNeck.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v116/dawet/Gear4Sale/KayNeckBumps.jpg

i really like that violin guitar with the stripe/binding in the middle of the body.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Here's a couple of vintage models....my Dad (born in 1918) playing my '64 Strat this weekend...











And just the Strat alone...


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Great stuff! Keep 'em coming! I love that old Kay with the 'Half Kelvinator' Headstock...oh, and the Strat is fabulous too Big Daddy. Here's a couple of nice Kays:

Hot-Rodded 'Barney Kessel' with 'Full Kelvinator' Headstock


















Vanguard with 'Tin Kelvinator' Headstock


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys. So much for looking for a Kent Polaris I or III, The "Violin" does it for me.....as do the Kay's. Saw a '64 Strat yesterday, $12,000. Nice guitar, good shop, money back if not satisfied. Thought about it.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

tonydawe said:


> this is one i owned for a while. it's an early 60s Kay Galaxie. as much as i loved it i needed the money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just fixed the images so they show up


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Don't think this is vintage Alex....and I'm not too sure how it would play.....but it's probably "art". And interesting. 
http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/MotorcycleGuitar.jpg
If I found one would I buy it? Possibly.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Don't think this is vintage Alex....and I'm not too sure how it would play.....but it's probably "art". And interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you should learn to post the pic rather than the "url" there, big guy.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Gives you something to do Alex. 








There. 
























Hopefully these came thru as pics and not url's. If not, mia culpa.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks! They came through just fine this time. You have great taste in your appreciation of the Japanese guitar art. How do you feel about Japanese bikes I wonder?9kkhhd

Oh, and to add a little bit f Swedish flavor to the mix:

'Thor', my 1966 Hagstrom I


























A 1968 Hagstrom III










And a really interesting old Hagstrom-built 'Goya' from about 1959. Note the Sparkle finish, the very bizarre pick-ups and controls and the 'unusual' choice of fretboard material


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Rikuo's are ok.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I haven't posted this for awhile.... 

66


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

first time i think ive seen it with a pickguard pat-
looking good!


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

heres some of my random pics
little japanese guitar









'33 silvertone









teisco bass









64 harmony tenor


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

national chicagoan lap steel









64 hofner classical









im just throwing in pics ive already posted here, because im really lazy.
so to make it more interesting or weird, here i am in the mud- germany, 1943 i think. tyres stuck.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Rikuo's are ok.


Hahahaha...good point! But then, they were only a Japanese bike in the same sense that a Japanese Epiphone is a Japanese guitar.

Here area few pics of my Matsumoku-built '67 Domino Californian:


----------



## tonydawe (Feb 25, 2009)

Alex Csank said:


> Just fixed the images so they show up


i was under the impression that there was a 4 pictures per post rule so i just posted the one and then the links to the others in case people wanted to see more. 

kays have some of my favorite headstocks!


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

My 1967 Raven TB-2 Semi Acoustic Teardrop bass, made in Japan by Kawai.



















TD


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Thornton Davis said:


> My 1967 Raven TB-2 Semi Acoustic Teardrop bass, made in Japan by Kawai.


Sweet Raven Teardrop there Thornton!

Here are some shots of one of my favorite 'oddball' Swedish guitars - the late '50s Hagstrom (also sold as a Goya) electrics (yes, I know I have a Hagstrom bias):


----------



## Gordo1 (Jan 1, 2011)

*Canora Hollow Body Electric*

These are great photos! I would be interested in knowing if anyone would have for sale a Canora Hollow Body Electric (red with brown sunburst) like the one photo that was posted on this thread. Several years ago my wife gave it away and I would love to find another one - i would pay top dollar for it. Thanks!



Electraglide said:


> Gives you something to do Alex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

How old is Vintage? The closest thing I have is this MIJ 1978-80 Epiphone Riviera...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice looking Riviera.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> How old is Vintage? The closest thing I have is this MIJ 1978-80 Epiphone Riviera...


Nice axe!! She's a real beauty. In my opinion, anything older than about 1980 or 81 falls into the 'vintage' category now, seeing as that's 30 years ago. Some may disagree, but I figure if you were 'noodling' 30 years ago... then you are 'vintage' and any guitar made that long ago is too. I have been sawing at the strings myself for over 42 years, so I'm definitely 'vintage'.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Vintage guitars I have a Gibson from 1903, a Gibson J45 from 1959 and several others. Pictures of the 1903 and others will be available shortly. Stupid %$#@%^&+$#%@ thing.


----------



## MarcThibault (Jan 3, 2011)

I have a couple.

1940 Eduardo Ferrer
http://thibaults.com/guitars/ef40front.jpg
http://thibaults.com/guitars/ef40back.jpg
http://thibaults.com/guitars/ef40side.jpg

1966 Jose Ramirez (#9 Label)
http://thibaults.com/guitars/jr66front.jpg
http://thibaults.com/guitars/jr66back.jpg
http://thibaults.com/guitars/jr66side.jpg


----------

